# Lop Laughter



## TinysMom

I first got this idea from a thread we had acouple of years ago called "Flemish Fever" where folks shared photos ofthe flemish on the board...

I'm going to be trying to start threads for different breeds of rabbits so everyone can share who has that certain breed.

Here's the thread for:

*LOPS of any kind!

Here's several of Puck when he was young...


































*


----------



## Leo090

THis is Bambi. She is a half lop, right now her ears are up.


----------



## JadeIcing

Dallas Jinx Jones the Holland lop.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Crystalballl

Oh what a great thread,I just love Lops. Here are my two. Mini Lop and Holland Lop.














.


----------



## Aina

Skye, the AFL


----------



## katt

herman(english lop) and winnie (mini lop)


----------



## jenfur427

I posted these pics in my blog, but I'll post them here too. Vega is a smoked pearl holland/mini/whatever lop.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Snuggy and Baby (Mini Lop and Holland Lop):


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wilbur &amp; Jackie some kind of Lop.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Linz_1987

This is Dottie, a rescued doe, about 3 years old.


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Here's my Mini Lop, Ookpik!*









*~Diana & Ookpik*


----------



## Weetwoo_89

*scribbles furiously into a book which is titled _Who I Will Bunnynap_*

RaE


----------



## m.e.

Greatest. photo. *ever.*








And I am totally in love with Ookpik :inlove:

Coming back to share photos momentarily...


----------



## m.e.

[align=center]*:bunnyheart **Peanut :bunnyheart*
[/align] 
[align=center]




















[/align]


----------



## Pipp

This thread should be renamed Lots of Lops! 













Here's my one and only lop (a mini) ... Darry.


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Toast:













Butterfly:













And the very shy Popcorn:











Jessi


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

My Reesie...


----------



## Flashy

Aw this thread makes me smile so much. I just caught myself grinning inanely at my comp, lol.


----------



## rabb1tmad

I love all rabbits but my absolute favourite are lops. Here are my two mini-lops, Starsky (blue) &amp; Lacey (agouti):


----------



## babybabbit

these are the cutest pics i have everseen*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Snuggy and Baby(Mini Lop and Holland Lop):


----------



## maherwoman

How's about a cute one of my Loppy Girl?

Here's Trixie!! Doing her best stuffy impression...


----------



## Sayuri

Another place to share Gracie-Lou photos!! :bunnydance:

Here she is - the lop bunny that I always wanted!


----------



## Nessa1487

Here's my mini lop...Peter Pan!












and my holland lop, Skippy!


----------



## myLoki

Here is my mischeavous Holland Lop, Loki!

















t. loki. lily.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

And, since they look so much alike (Loki), here's Snuffles...


----------



## SnickersMommy

So many adorable pictures in this thread!! :bunnydance:

*myLoki wrote: *


> Here is my mischeavous Holland Lop, Loki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t. loki. lily.



I see that Loki is a Rangers fan! How cute!

"Mischievous"is definitely a perfect way to describe my Holland lop, Snickers! Here are a few pics of him:

First day home, at about 9 weeks old







Second day home, first time out of his cage, already claiming ownership of my bedroom slippers...






...and my right knee








Just for laughs, I put him on my desk and took a pic...he wasn't pleased about it, because his feet kept sliding...






...so he got even with me...oops......








Playing with my living room curtains








"Hi Mom! Whatcha doin'? Got a treat for me??"








Snow bunny!








Relaxing...























Chewing on a blanket








On the sofa, just before he tried to open my mail for me








"Mom, I wanna sit on your lap up there!"








Again with the bedroom slipper!








Newest pic, taken on 5/5/07


----------



## myLoki

*Oh yes! Loki is an avid rangers fan. 

t. loki.lily.


SnickersMommy wrote: *


> So many adorable pictures in this thread!! :bunnydance:
> 
> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my mischeavous Holland Lop, Loki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t. loki. lily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that Loki is a Rangers fan! How cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## Love4buns




----------



## babybunnywrigley

Here is my bunny Wrigley...


----------



## SnickersMommy

Awww...lots of adorable bunnies!


----------



## Roxie




----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Look at that face!


----------



## Bangbang

*"Lop... what lop.."






Bang bang the GIANT lop... no dwarf here!





"Giant?? pfftI never said I was a dwarf you PRESUMED such!"




*


----------



## msfancy

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Rosie :biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Baby Pippin.[/align]


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Macey, the holland lop! : D


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

This is a great pic! I love the one with the bubbles too.


----------



## XxMontanaxX

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Look at that face!


:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Hee Hee, thanks! Macey and Snuff look similar, don't they? 

I noticed as Snuff got older (we've only had him since he was about 3-almost a year now) his face darkened quite a bit:shock:. Macey's may do that as well.

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:
Click to expand...


----------



## XxMontanaxX

They do look kinda similar! 
Macey has changed colors a lot to, she went from a blue-ish to more brown, now I think she is getting darker again. I wish she'd turn about the same colors as Snuff, becausehe is absolutely adorable. I might Bun-nap him. :0!


----------



## Spring

Brunooo! My favourite littledude . He's a 7 month old French lop, and my absolute baby boy!


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Here's my new Mini Lop, Newt!*











*And here's new pics of Ookpik:*











*~Diana*


----------



## PlasM

^^ The new baby. 'Scuse the poop. :?






And again.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

WAHH! PlasM you have a lionlop?

_**no fair** _:whatevah


----------



## PlasM

Well, I reckon so. He was sold to me as an angora. :?

Here's a couple more from when he was younger.


After falling into a bucket of water:


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Found this one while going through old files.


----------



## LadyBug

their all so cute! i can't wait to find mine! i just hope the cats will play nice!


----------



## myLoki

He's LOPTASTIC!
















t.


----------



## TinysMom

Was going through my photobucket account and found more lop photos:


----------



## cheryl

Aww they're so cute Peg 

Here's my Chocolate Bunny..cute lil loppy girl






And here are the two little sisters,when they were about31/2 weeks old..Chocolate Bunny and Marley






Ohh most of my bunnies are lops,so i have lots to post


----------



## jessmc03

here's mygabby. shes about 1 year now. sadly in the pictures her eyes are always red and you can't tell she has the most beautiful purple eyes








this is the classic gabby look
"what, me?"


----------



## PixieStixxxx




----------



## Sayuri

Thought I would add Grace's Snow White pics


----------



## 12354somebunny

what lovely lops all of you have!!

here are pictures of my little lop, Yohji:





"Are you talking about me? I heard my name!"





"Don't hate me cos i'm beautiful" (lol! Yohji spends a LOT of time grooming himself and so he's known as the diva around the house 





"Me shred paper?? No way!! Err.. I dunno how that little piece got stuck to my mouth..."

Pics of Yohji when he was a baby:


----------



## Boz

Oh my goodness! I'm in Lop Heaven! So many Lops! (I love Lops) :biggrin2:

This is TicTac, a French Lop. She passed away November 27th of this year.





"Would you just take it already?!"





That behind her is some of those NIC cubes (I have some of them) and they're 14x14 inches tall and she's higher then that when she's on her hind legs as you can see :biggrin2:

I'll have to post more later  I'm tired and too lazy to upload more right now lol


----------



## bluedimplett

Davinci:

This is a pic i took of him on his 2nd day in oct 2007: 






These are recent pics:


----------



## undergunfire

Brodo Bunnins :biggrin2:!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*somebunny wrote: *


>


Oh my god, he looks like a toy. One of those toy stuffed animals that are key chains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## FusedBrain

I love all the pictures here and this is a great thread.



Here are my babies:

1) Skor





2) Noobie





3) BlueBerry





4) Latara


----------



## jazzywoo

ok here are james lops 

tardis with james the owner of all these lops :biggrin2:








charlie 






joey






rose tyler






jet






jake






george






rattit






captain barbosa and captain blackbeard






zac






casey






olivia






tink






lola


----------



## Alexah

:heartbeat:Aww...all the little loppies...I must bunny-knap them all...

Here's a picture of my foster bun, Arlyn. She's a solid brown tort holland lop. She's about 2 years old.

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=left]I'm not sure, but I think she might be staying with me forever. I'm working with her because she's so distrustful of humans - poor baby. But she's doing really well and she's getting more bonded to me (and me to her) each and every day. [/align]
[align=left]And, plus, she's a little ham! She loves to pose.[/align]


----------



## Evey

Here's Leo the lop!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Here's my English Lop, Mississippi: 










I've gotten another lop since I last posted, here is Minnesota, an English Lop:


----------



## Illusion

Beau aka Grumpy Girl





Let's play, can you find the Bunny?






that's a Craisin in her mouth.


----------



## marissa

I just love dressing delta up!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

This is the best thread , well except the one with the bunny tongues, I LOVE ALL THE LOPS!!!!!!!!!!! I am a sucker for thier ears and kissy faces.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

My mini lops =]




3months?





baby lops


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


>




They look like they are up to somet hing, maybe they are plotting somet hing,lol


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Luvmyzoocrew wrote:


> *MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> They look like they are up to somet hing, maybe they are plotting somet hing,lol
Click to expand...


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

MyLOVEABLES!! wrote:


> Luvmyzoocrew wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> They look like they are up to somet hing, maybe they are plotting somet hing,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 You bet lol. they're not all mine just the two black ones, they're actually Ofelia/lemonaxis's Jazz's babbies. Makes sence? lol.


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=center]*Dallas Jinx Jones*[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Ali, who could resist this ADORABLE face. Good God too much cuteness in one household.






Susan


----------



## BabyBailey

Omg I looove this! Lops are soo cute! Here is my Bailey. He's 11 wks right now though these pictures are from when he was only 8 weeks.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Ali, who could resist this ADORABLE face. Good God too much cuteness in one household.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan




See i am not thte only one who cant resist that tongue!!!!!


----------



## BEAUKEZRA

Alice (aka Lissy Lou)


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG Alice is Adorable!

Note to self put Alice on my "Bunny Napping List"

Susan


----------



## cinnabunners

yaye, i found the lop haven! you guys are so cute, let's be friends! here is the half loppness that is cinnabutt, er, cinnabun:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Thank you! How do you do it?*

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Ali, who could resist this ADORABLE face. Good God too much cuteness in one household.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

**

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ali, who could resist this ADORABLE face. Good God too much cuteness in one household.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See i am not thte only one who cant resist that tongue!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## BabyBailey

I know I already posted before, but just thought these were too cute!





















What a great day at the beach.


----------



## brother of elf

love the bunnies


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

OMG babybailey, i thi nk your bun has been officially put on my bunny napping list!!!!!!!!! sssssssooooooo cute


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Miss Macey


----------



## Bassetluv

(Anna's not a lop, but don't tell her that.)


----------



## Bassetluv

One more for good measure


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> One more for good measure


Eee! I want an English Lop! (Along with every other breed of rabbit )


----------



## TedandPetal

here's my petal, she's a wee dote. 








here's a pic of her and me






this was at christmas, she was very good about the tree


----------



## kherrmann3

I have a lionlop, does she count?


----------



## Ninchen




----------



## kherrmann3

"Bunway airlines flight 401 - ready for takeoff!"


----------



## SOOOSKA

This is one Beautiful Bunny. IWANT!






Susan:heartbeat::heartbeat:


----------



## kherrmann3

You want your lop pictures? I've got a ton of them from today!

Holland Lops



































Mini-Lop





French Lops




















English Lop


----------



## Gezabella09

Here's Chop. He is about 13 weeks or so and is showing his inner rock bunny!!


----------



## fuzz16

I LOVE Yofi...out of all the english lops I have seen before I would say he is the the most handsome bun I have seen 

k, now some of my lops from the past and Mizz Mimzy, my french lop.





Holland lop, Dalton's first night with me. He didn't like being cuddled much.





Watching over the babies









BunBun the lionlop, the broken agouti one





My handsome boy, Dalton





Dalton was a good mommy to the baby bunnies always. Always so nice and kind to them





Dalton playing chase with my daughter





Mimzy and Martini. Both around 7-8 weeks i think










passed out















and i just love this picture 





and Mimzy and her best friend, Smokey


----------



## fuzz16

Almost forgot Scout, my first bunny.
caught him running around the woods. figured he was an Easter bunny let go. sweet as could be.
He was a mini lop i think


----------



## bunny_lover907

Here are some more pics of my baby boy!!


----------



## hln917

Cappucino's first day home.






This is Cappucino as a baby, she reminded me of Igor from Winnie the Pooh!






















Capy and her sister Shades






Shades is much harder to take pictures of. You can barely see her. She loves playing hide and seek knowing we can't find her.


----------



## Stanza

AHHHHHHHH! 

All of your lopsare so cuuuute :bunnydance:



Here are some recent pics of flops the lop!






<3

All bundled 






After some lovins 






In his new snuggle sac :inlove:


----------



## irishlops




----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Flops looks so cozy in the snuggle sack! Does he like it?


----------



## Stanza

Yeah he likes it

Although I think he goes to it for digging more then he does for snuggling


----------



## LionsRawr

Bubble Gum asks "You haz a nana?!"


----------



## bunbunluv123

heres one of riggins


----------



## mistyjr

Where's the Dutch Thread for this?


----------



## Raspberry82

Those peanut butter lops just melt my heart, SO CUTE! Ok, ok.. they're ALL cute, I just have a big weakness for the peanut butter ones :biggrin2:.


----------



## Sweets

Here's some pictures of my dwarf lop bunny Sweets....
























:inlove: I love him so much!!


----------



## hln917

*Sweets wrote: *


> Here's some pictures of my dwarf lop bunny Sweets....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :inlove: I love him so much!!


These two picturesreminds me of a real baby! He's so adorable!


----------



## jlofluteplayer

I am new to all of this! But here is my Holland Lop. 

















His name is Mr. Whiskers.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Wendy, the day we got her in fact! I suppose I should get a new photo one of these days.


----------



## Stone_family3

Belldandy took portrait lessons from my 3 year old. LOL.


----------



## jlofluteplayer

I have another 





I know. i look funny. lol but i guess that doesn't really matter.


----------



## bearbop

VERY BEAUTIFUL MINIS MINIS ARE TOTALLY AWESOME


----------



## TribalJMD

Me and Lola


----------



## jlofluteplayer

Here is Mr Whiskers. I let him go exploring today:

Here he is in my guitar case: 





and getting ready to jam out with the drum set:


----------



## luna21

Here is my little man Gizmo, we call him Gizzy or Gizz though =)


----------



## jlofluteplayer

Here is Pepper. A new addition to my family. She is a Holland Lop mix. She's still a baby. 






I have a nethie/mini rex baby too.


----------



## hln917

Congrats!! Pepper is adorable. Looking forward to more pictures as she grows.


----------



## bunnyluv96

aww all these bunnies are just adorable! Here's a pic of my sunny bunny. he is an eight week old broken tort holland lop. :bunnyheart


----------



## bunnyluv96

omg how precious! awwww :bunnyheart


----------



## usawan

heh, okay i can't resist posting my girls. sorry the pictures are kind of off but they were taken with my phone.

shushu, the faceless wonder. her ears chose not to flop but i rather like the character it adds.





baby shuu.





disapproving shushu 





possibly the most genius photo of shushu ever. i dare you to locate her face.

and fuan-chan~





being held by my friend in the store.





more recent photo. she is so easy to manipulate, she'll just lay like this for ages. she's like a cat sometimes.

both are fuzzy lops :biggrin2:


----------



## bunnyluv96

My little bun at 8 weeks 




Baby holland lops at 4 days old!! My baby is 2nd from the left.








My Sunny at 10 weeks.


----------



## butsy

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Dallas Jinx Jones the Holland lop.





>








i have that same toy, the wood colourful one ... and butsy dropped it in her water bowl and stuck her face in the water, (she is all white) she looked like a hippy tie-dyed rabbit for a few weeks


----------



## butsy

butsy


----------



## Bre80Rai

Ronin my 4 year old Holland Lop AKA Slug!


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Very Beautiful lop bunnies


----------



## lionheadbunny21

My Boo Bear (not yet named) Just brought her home today


----------



## pumpkinhead

Toby 
He's a 3 year old dwarf x mini lop.





"Why you laughing? Is latest fashion!"


And our new baby girl, who we decided to call Tabitha. Her ears haven't lopped (but mum and dad were both lops so they are sure to)





Toby would NEVER let me do this, let alone one handed with a camera in the other :3


----------



## sugapwum

I have 8 Holland Lops. Here's some pics of them!

My pair of chocolates:
"Buster Brown" jr. chocolate buck & "Splash" broken chocolate doe:








My Siamese Sable buck "Jujube":








My black buck "Kamikaze":





My black tort doe "SheBang":





My frost buck "Snowball":





My broken blue doe "Lolli":





and... my chestnut agouti doe "Poppy":


----------



## Courtneh

Here's my little girl Pocky :3











Her ears stand straight sometimes



so sleepy :3



Oooo right thereeeee <3

shes the sweetest bunny <3


----------



## Spot

All of the pics are wonderful!I can't wait until I get a holland lop in a few weeks.I probably post some pics!


----------



## Spot

All of the pics are wonderful!I can't wait until I get a holland lop in a few weeks.I probably post some pics!


----------



## Spot

Woops!I accidentally hit the post reply button twice.Sorry:biggrin2:


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

My baby on his first walk. He is a Holland lop


----------



## kherrmann3

I love how lops just have that "what's the point?" look on their faces. I miss having a lop.


----------



## ladycrotalus

Clyde, my holland buck


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

They are all soooo adorable!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I love how lops just have that "what's the point?" look on their faces.








Bebe 100818-0485


----------



## SOOOSKA

What a Beautiful picture Stan of a Beautiful Bunny.:heartbeat:

Susan


----------



## Boz

Marley!





















Dolla!


----------



## Elf Mommy

test


----------



## Elf Mommy

Looks like there is an error in the page numbers, but you can still click on "reply" and post. Very odd.


----------



## TOBYnPANCAKES

Pancakes :] Holland Lop


----------



## haven711

There are so many cute Holland Lops in this thread.
This is my baby Haven...


----------



## viciousalice

This is our new bun, we have decided on the name Milly.


----------



## avarocks

They're all so adorable! There's a pic in here of the biggest pair of ears I have ever seen. I hope Milo's don't get that huge! Wow lol. They ALL have adorable faces. Those lop ears make them look sad or something and you just want to hug them (and I do...several times daily!). I have just one bunny, he is 1.5 years old and his name is Milo. I got him two weeks ago, he is a rescue from the shelter. Being a lop is the very thing that attracted me to him. I don't know what kind of lop he is. These pics are in my blog too but I'll also share here!


----------



## avarocks

By the way 'Milly' has the coolest spike hairdo!


----------



## arikun

This is Dewy, our new Holland Lop buck. I'm looking for a vet to have him neutered. Got him from a breeder who had to sell him because he is sterile, they were also potty training him and he was pretty good at it. Hoping the de-sexing will help. He will be a year old on the 21st!


----------



## Kelseycheese

This is Zeven, my broken-black Holland Lop buck.  







This is Zeke, my broken-tort Holland Lop Buck. (Zeven's father.) 






And, this is Blue, my blue Holland Lop doe!


----------



## lyndor

I sosososo can't wait to get my lop!


----------



## hippity18

:biggrin2:


----------



## Pharfly

Here is Smokey


----------



## Seraphina

I love lops!

Heres Sera











I've also made a handful of lolrabbit photos of her. lol.


----------



## Seraphina




----------



## Cinnysmum

Awwww, I want them all!!


----------



## MiniLopHop

This is my new boy, Indiana Bunns. He likes to sleep in the litter box with his butt in the air.





Dinner with the bunwife


----------



## Ashleighh

My little Lola! :haloShe is so precious!


----------



## AstiBunners

My little Asti at about 6-7 weeks












More recent...It's amazing how quickly our baby has grown..





And as always...the classy bun has to chew on mommy's Coach clutch


----------



## Brittany85

Freddie Boy:


----------



## MareBearBunny18

Awe i can only say a few words I WANT THE LOPS!!!!!!!!! lol At first i wanted mini rexs but after i gotten my first lop i fell in love wit the lops lol 


[align=center]*R.I.P NANI*
*AND IF UR WONDERING NANI IS HAWAIIAN FOR PRETTY*





*MY BABY GIRL (R.I.P)*




*GRASS MUNCHER!!! (R.I.P)*




*NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM (R.I.P NANI)*




*CLOVER PATCH BUNNY (R.I.P NANI)*

*DIXIE THE LOP MIX*





*LOOK AT ME I BLEND INTO THE COUCH! I'M IS COMOFLAUG!!!*





*MY SPIDY SENSES ARE TINGLING! *

*MY LOVING LOPS PAST AND PRESENT 
NANI IS A VERY LOVED RABBIT AND ALWAYS WILL B
DIXIE IS A NEW LOVEABLE BUNNY WHO WILL B AS LOVED AS NANI
<3I LOVE MY LOPS<3
*[/align]


----------



## KiwisMom

My Fuzzy Lop....8 weeks old....Still learning ear control, 1 ear up 1 ear down. Isn't she sweet!!!!?????


----------



## irishlops

Eyore


----------



## LaylaLop

These are my lops of the past.. they have sadly passed but they are still worth sharing. 







Bunnies 'n rats


----------



## Meeky242




----------



## area20




----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Here's Ripley  Just taken today; He got a new bed.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Pembrooke<3


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

woops didn't realize I deleted Ripley's picture~Here's one:


----------



## steffiexxweffie

Patches as a chistmas bunny





Patches passssed out!





Patches chillin in his favorite spot, the couch (which he chewed up and my parents are not happy lol).





















Patches being a bum on the rocking chair


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy

Ainsley Too













Domino









Peneloppy


----------



## BunnieLuva

Hey everyone,

So, Posie has been home with me for just over a month now, so thought I'd post some photos I got of her...Enjoy!






























(Yes her eye color was edited to be purple...hehehe)













:bunny19 *Have a Super Hoppy Bunny-riffic Day* :bunny19

_Bren...aka BunnieLuva_


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie

Bren, super cute  She's like a little tiger!!


----------



## Anaira

Posie is officially on my list to kidnap and smuggle into NZ. Just so you know.


----------



## lyndsilea

My holland lopear female, Marley!!! She is my world


----------



## Emily Sue

My English Lop Kelby! My biggest, and sweetest baby <3 :bunnyheart

"Grr, mom enough pictures already!"





"Ugh, fine..I'll pose for ONE picture, alright!? That's it!"





Such a sassy one, but such a snugly sweetheart too <3


----------



## KieraKittie

These are pictures of Dandelion.. AKA: Little Dandy, my Holland Lop!











OM NOM NOM!!!


----------



## kmaben

My Teddy the Kleinwidder. He went to the rainbow bridge in April but he's still loved and terribly missed.
















Lops are definitely my favorite and I miss having one in the house


----------



## 1357rabbitlover

My 2 mini lops Casey and Bonnie with their mummy the lionlop Alice.
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...27045_100002109572681_715343_2136868139_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...76248_100002488348354_537778_1805776948_n.jpg
Buckley my mini lop 

My new mini lop Bella, she's 6 weeks old, just one ear has lopped the other one as you can see it still straight up 

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...46670_100002488348354_537747_1714063342_n.jpg
Bonnie the mini lop 

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...7039433606_1179397477_2877011_801673376_n.jpg
Buckley with Tiffany 

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...3620028_100000115371036_1060074_7596963_n.jpg
Buckley as a baby, so cute.

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...3547259_100000115371036_1067147_6952036_n.jpg
Bonnie and Casey as a baby, aww.

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...146139_100002488348354_449007_305667689_n.jpg
My fave picture of Casey, Alice and Bonnie


----------



## 1357rabbitlover

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...31989_100002488348354_612850_1981938506_n.jpg
New mini lop Bella, she is 6 weeks old but only one of her ears have lopped yet


----------



## caustin4




----------



## bunnychild

I don't have any of Coconut, but I have some of Pippin and Suzanne
















When we first got Pippin






and now some pics of the big guy

Big Louis


----------



## bunnychild

I don't have any of Coconut, but I have some of Pippin and Suzanne

















When we first got Pippin






and now some pics of the big guy

Big Louis


----------



## kiley320

My Holland Lop Faith


----------



## kiley320

http://A1FFy6CCEAAx5Lk

My Holland Lop Faith


----------



## Ellie

I am dying of cuteness overload!!! :happyrabbit:


----------



## GJSelect

Bunnies are awesome
[ame]http://youtu.be/ZWxLd9Ei6xc[/ame]


----------



## lauratunes12

Here's a couple videos of Faith shortly after we first got her- before her ears dropped.  We blockaded all the exits and baby-gated our dogs into the kitchen and let Faith explore in the dining room.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1ouueoRuks&feature=plcp][flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/J1ouueoRuks&feature=plcp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash][/ame]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/BMFVrCdkbhY&feature=plcp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]




And a photo of the very first day we got her.


----------



## myskyluvbun

:innocent Her name is "Sky", she is 7 weeks old.


----------



## NekoOtome

My 9 month old Holland Lop Benny.


----------



## J.Bosley

My 7yr old Holland Lop (we think) just being himself! My first ever pet


----------



## Rosies Rabbitry




----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Everyone's lops are too cute!


----------



## goofy98

My French lop 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## catpud

This is my mini lop Lexi begging for hay

Please ignore the mess, this was before mine were litter trained and I hadn't cleaned out yet.


----------



## jemm

This is Oscar dis a lop right?


----------



## flemish giant

Heres my sweet girl Polly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## annabelle00

Here is my Caramel and Dusky <3


----------



## J.Bosley

This is my escape artist Edgar, who apparently should have been named Houdini! He escaped his cage and decided the garbage can made a good bed, haha, silly boy. He is 2.5 months!


----------



## Stephankne

Everyone's lops are so cute!!

This is Louie... He is about 3 months old  




Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## J.Bosley

Happy Halloween!


----------

